# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  need a good lunch suggestion while in S Johns for the day....we'll be renting a car so anywhere is fine...keeping in mind though that I will be with a woman who is 78 years old but thinks she is 50...

## MIke R

need a good lunch suggestion while in S Johns for the day....we'll be renting a car so anywhere is fine...keeping in mind though that I will be with a woman who is 78 years old but thinks she is 50....its been 25 years since I've been there so Im not going to go on that information...

----------


## Kirby

Mike- my favorite is the Lime Inn , second would be the Fish Trap. There are tons of great restaurants, but most only serve dinner. Lime Inn is outside and has a really cute gallery-type Caribbean gift shop next store - the Pink Papaya. Have fun!

----------


## MIke R

thanks...Lime Inn it will be then....

----------


## dgregg

Hi, we just returned from St. John several weeks ago. Another idea would be to drive the five minute drive north of Cruz Bay and lunch at Caneel Bay.  They have two options at lunch: a rather pricey buffet or the restaurant which serves sandwhiches, burgers (very tasty) and salads.  The ambience is very nice at the more causal restaurant, both are near the beach, and the grounds are very beautiful and worth the trip. Good Luck.

----------


## ChipN

MikeR,
If you have a car try Skinny Legs in Coral Bay.  I assume you will be wanting to drive around the island and Coral Bay is on the Eastern End of the island, opposite where you will pick up your car in Cruz Bay.  Skinny Legs is a great old "hippy" place with good burgers, flying fish sandwiches, and excellent drinks.  On top of all that it is a great 1/2 way point on a tour of the island.
Chip

----------


## Jeanette

MikeR,

Given that I have enjoyed reading hundreds of your posts about St. Barths, I would be very safe in assuming that you would LOVE Skinny Legs and are not the Caneel Bay type.  Skinny Legs is as close as you can get to a true Le Select feel while on St. John (with GREAT burgers) and Caneel Bay, while lovely, would remind you of a lunch at Isle de France.  If you are looking more toward a leisurely "resort-type" lunch with a truly magnificent view for your mom, then by all means take her to Caneel Bay.  The Lime Inn and Fish Trap are both terrific recommendations if you want to eat right in "town."  As noted, Skinny Legs is on the other side of the island from Cruz Bay.

Enjoy your day on St. John.  It is a glorious, pristine island.

Jeanette

----------


## MIke R

well Jeanette thank you for your response...but this thread is a year old!!....we ate at the Lime Inn and it was very nice..however, coincidentally....we will be on St John's again  on April 4th and will check out the  Caneel Bay..Skinny Legs is more me but with Mom in tow...concessions must be made....having lived in St coix for some time I have been in love with St John for a while,..there are few better beaches to found anywhere

----------


## Eric

Jeanette or ChipN,
Did Skinny Legs used to be the Don Carlos Mexican Seafood Cantina? My father in law &amp; I had lunch there once...great location.
Eric

----------


## ChipN

Eric,
Sorry about the delay in replying.  I just got down to this forum for the first time in awhile.  Not sure about Skinny Legs being the place you referenced.  I do know that it has been Skinny Legs for at least 15 years.  It is in Coral Bay very close to the harbour.  Hope that helps.
ChipN

----------

